# 10 Gallon Millipede Tank Set Up



## Spepper (Aug 9, 2013)

I am currently setting up a 10-gallon aquarium to be a Florida Ivory millipede tank right now, and was wondering if anyone had some helpful suggestions on decor for it.  I really don't have much for plans... all I can think of is digging up a little grass from the yard to put in.  And some pieces of bark for hiding places.  (Besides what the millipede will need non-decor wise)  Right now I have 4 inches of peat moss in there—it's basically a blank canvas.   I don't want any decor to get in the way of cleaning. So, any creative suggestions?  Thanks guys!

~Spepper


----------



## Spepper (Aug 10, 2013)

46 views and no replies?  Come on, someone has got to have _something_ to say...


----------



## shebeen (Aug 11, 2013)

The only decoration I would put into a millipede tank is a rotting hardwood log.


----------



## Spepper (Aug 11, 2013)

Fair enough.  I've just about come to that conclusion myself.  Thank you!


----------



## Senses-Tingling (Aug 12, 2013)

I strongly agree with the rotting hardwood log, especially if you don't have a good ratio of rotting hardwood and rotting hardwood leaves mixed in with your substrate. With a proper substrate, millipedes can thrive for very long periods without additional food added to the terrarium. 
The best advice I have for terrarium decor for a millipede setup is to have large numbers of millipedes, even if all are the same species. When you have enough millipedes that most are under the substrate, but you still always have 6+ millipedes roaming about on the surface and 'decorating' the tank, that is a great milli setup.


----------

